# The Confession Thread



## Reisen Bunny (Sep 13, 2010)

anything you have to confess?
I'll go first






Spoiler



I ate the last cookie, sorry


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2010)

I stole part of my signature


Spoiler


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> I stole part of my signature
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I think you just won this thread.

Hrm, my confession: My favorite TV show as a kid was "As Told by Ginger."


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 13, 2010)

I pee in the shower.


----------



## nccube (Sep 13, 2010)

You're not alone...


----------



## theace (Sep 13, 2010)

I have flipped the edges countless times on a 4x4 because i was too lazy to do the oll parity algo.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 13, 2010)

theace said:


> I have flipped the edges countless times on a 4x4 because i was too lazy to do the oll parity algo.



Me too..


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2010)

Spoiler



I enjoy highly intellectual discussions, as well as coarse ones





Spoiler



18+


Spoiler



I do not sleep with ALL the women I teach how to cube, but all the women I have slept with could solve the cube


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

AvG...you decimated this thread!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

AvG, that's awesome. I like your standards.


----------



## flan (Sep 13, 2010)

I sell myself on the streets for jaffa cakes


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 13, 2010)

theace said:


> I have flipped the edges countless times on a 4x4 because i was too lazy to do the oll parity algo.



You cant flip a 4x4 edge...


----------



## blade740 (Sep 13, 2010)

All right, I confess...



Spoiler



I'm awesome


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a secret Girls Aloud passion


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 13, 2010)

flan said:


> I sell myself on the streets for jaffa cakes



LMFAO 
Thanks dude, there is now coffee all over my screen.

Oh and jaffa cakes sure do own. I'd swap my cube for one anytime.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm a nerd.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 13, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > I have flipped the edges countless times on a 4x4 because i was too lazy to do the oll parity algo.
> ...


oh no, he tacked on the next letter after g in algorithm. How dare he.


UKSpeedCuber said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > theace said:
> ...


still incorrect.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 13, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> How so?
> You can swap 2 4x4 edges... Which is what he did so he didn't have to do the alg for parity.



Swap != Flip.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...








You can flip an edge (a meta-piece formed by 2 wings) but you can't flip a wing. Stop being a stupid troll.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 13, 2010)

Ignore me if I'm wrong. But does this have anything to do with the current thread?

I confess that I like the smell of jigaloo. Or is that the smell of cancer?


----------



## Owen (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe we should be confessing things.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 13, 2010)

an edge piece is the same thing as a wing piece.
Im not trying to be technical, but on a 4x4 its called a dedge meaning double edge, not dwing.


----------



## Samania (Sep 13, 2010)

Spoiler



I only watched the VMA's last night for Justin Bieber. Dayumm.. He was so cute when he couldn't find the stairs to go up on stage. Not to mention I was screaming the whole time. Too far? I hope not.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that I cannot read Chinese, but am of Chinese descent.


----------



## theace (Sep 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > I have flipped the edges countless times on a 4x4 because i was too lazy to do the oll parity algo.
> ...





jms_gears1 said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > theace said:
> ...



You can definately flip a dedge.



jms_gears1 said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



why?



dabmasta said:


> Ignore me if I'm wrong. But does this have anything to do with the current thread?
> 
> I confess that I like the smell of jigaloo. Or is that the smell of cancer?



Not too much of a difference there. I like the smell of petrol!


----------



## Kian (Sep 14, 2010)

Now this gon' be the hardest thing I think I ever had to do
Got me talkin' to myself askin' how I'm gon' tell you
'bout that chick on part 1 I told ya'll I was creepin' with, creepin' with
Said she's 3 months pregnant and she's keepin' it
The first thing that came to mind was you
Second thing was how do I know if it's mine and is it true
Third thing was me wishin' that I never did what I did
How I ain't ready for no kid and bye bye to our relationship

These are my confessions.


----------



## brunson (Sep 14, 2010)

PSA: Don't feed the trolls.

You may now return to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I confess that I like the smell of jigaloo. Or is that the smell of cancer?



Berries.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

Just so we can get the argument of lazy cubers out of the way:



Speedsolving Wiki said:


> On larger cubes there are actually two types of edge pieces: midges and wings. A midge (short for 'middle edge') lies exactly in the middle of the edge, and can be flipped in place. A wing, however, is not symmetrical, and actually has only one orientation if you know where on the cube it is located. This means that if there are two (say) red-white wings on a cube, they cannot be interchanged without being flipped, and you cannot flip just one of them no matter what the rest of the cube looks like.



http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Wing

Next time some research instead of immature argument would be appreciated, especially when this thread is about confessions.

My confession: I highly admire Stefan and Thom for their persistent rudeness to stupidity.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess i hate some people on here.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Kian said:


> Now this gon' be the hardest thing I think I ever had to do
> Got me talkin' to myself askin' how I'm gon' tell you
> 'bout that chick on part 1 I told ya'll I was creepin' with, creepin' with
> Said she's 3 months pregnant and she's keepin' it
> ...



What happened to the first part of your confession?


----------



## Gold_A (Sep 14, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> I confess that I cannot read Chinese, but am of Chinese descent.



Don't worry about it, many of my friends are just like you.



Spoiler



I confess that I spend more time lurking these forums and cubing than I do on homework


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

About the 4x4x4 edge discussion: Am I the only one who thought he may just take out and flip the edges to avoid doing the OLL parity alg?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that I dream too much about talking muffins.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > About the 4x4x4 edge discussion: Am I the only one who thought he may just take out and flip the edges to avoid doing the OLL parity alg?
> ...



But he swapped the edges. If he flipped the two pieces in place...he couldn't assemble it again.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh boy, I have a crap load of confessions. I'll do a few here, and post some more later.

Confessions:


Spoiler



- I am a complete douche when responding to comments/posts on the forums sometimes. I am trying to change this.
- Sometimes I have the false notion that I am better than some people because I do something they can't.
- I insult people a lot as a joke and have it come off as mean.
- I respond to way to many posts with short answers just to try and prove them wrong.
- I think some things will work out and work really hard to make it happen when really there is no chance.
- I insult myself a lot (and mean it) sometimes just to get attention, which I realize I don't really even want.
- I am overweight.
- I need to change how I respond to people on the forums and YT.
- I get an opinion of someone from one or two bad things then attach that to them forever without a chance of changing it.
- I am a hypocrite when it comes to the last thing I mentioned.
- I try to change myself a lot, and it only really works every once in a while.
- I have more confessions that I don't want to say at this point.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Oh boy, I have a crap load of confessions. I'll do a few here, and post some more later.
> 
> Confessions:
> 
> ...



Wow. Quite a bit, Chris. I don't think you're really that bad about all those things. It's just the mean comments/posts that get to me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess to being a complete noob when I came on SS.
Now, I'm only like 80% nub. 

Also, I confess on creeping on everyone's facespaces.
But a lot of you already know that....


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > UKSpeedCuber said:
> ...


On a 4x4, there is no such thing as orientation for individual edges, so saying that an edge is flipped just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm too lazy to get a driver's license.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I'm too lazy to get a driver's license.



Me too.

I'm 19.


----------



## Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Oh boy, I have a crap load of confessions. I'll do a few here, and post some more later.
> 
> Confessions:
> 
> ...



I agree with some of the mean posts on YT and stuff.
But I like how that you are more professional rather than being a guy who says stuff like "haha u r so bad at editin vids liek my granmom can do betta dan u and she iz ded"
My confession:


Spoiler



I quit cubing for now, but still lurk the forums randomly to kill time that I can be using to do better things


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 14, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > But he swapped the edges. If he flipped the two pieces in place...he couldn't assemble it again.
> ...


*
On a 4x4, there is no such thing as orientation for individual edges, so saying that an edge is flipped just doesn't make sense.[/QUOTE]

But, we were speaking about 2 edges, not one...[/QUOTE]

You were.*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

I also confess that I carry around good luck charms.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2010)

I try to act as mature as possible to avoid being a nub, except when trying to go along with nubbery/lol.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 14, 2010)

Pshhhhhhh....Peeing in the shower? Over rated

Peeing in the tub, _*thats*_ where it's at.


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that this is the best social interaction I've been accomplishing lately.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> I confess that this is the best social interaction I've been accomplishing lately.



+1

But I feel bad when I flame someone by accident.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2010)

If you didn't already know:



Spoiler



Natsume Akihito was me. (I wanted to get people to start playing hi-games again )


----------



## Plaincow (Sep 14, 2010)

i play WoW.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If you didn't already know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLWAT. I was wondering who that was. 0_o


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm pregnant.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that I can solve the Rubik's cube.

YES CALL ME A GEEK. I LIKE IT


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess I enjoy small and compact keyboards.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I confess I enjoy small and compact keyboards.



You mean oranginas?


----------



## Carson (Sep 14, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm pregnant.


I'm the father...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I confess I enjoy small and compact keyboards.
> ...



Depends on who it belongs to.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

Carson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pregnant.
> ...



That was post #69.

Also, the offspring is a small kitten.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that I am lazy and waste way too much time on here.


----------



## Samania (Sep 14, 2010)

I also confess that I'm team Jacob.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that on sundays, I prefer toast or muffins over waffles.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not really WEB



Spoiler



LOL J/K


----------



## Truncator (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that I hate breakfast foods.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that I don't like kevinub >=(


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

Bot dis stuf wus common nauwlege!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that I r vary srs.


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I confess I enjoy small and compact keyboards.



Me too. A netbook has been my primary computer for 2.5 years now.

I confess to neglecting my other cubes after getting my GuHong...


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that my views about the hype of the GuHong were quite wrong.
It's a decent cube--it moves decently (not as quick as an F-II, I'd admit), it cuts corners (up to about 35 degrees, just shy of the "exact match" line), and it reverse cuts up to almost 20 degrees. It's fully customizable, and it has a killer structure. But still, <3 F-II (and A-II, can't forget about that).


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess ima nub


----------



## riffz (Sep 14, 2010)

Spoiler



I think Stachu looks schmexy with his shirt off :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

riffz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think Stachu looks schmexy with his shirt off :3



Heh, we need moar tinychat.


----------



## riffz (Sep 14, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



and more giant cats.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Sep 14, 2010)

I really cant solve the cube...



Spoiler



hahaha just kidding im actually sub 10 (;


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 14, 2010)

I should be sleeping, but I'm browsing the forum.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a cuber, too.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess that I really hate it when you guys misspell/mispronounce "Ranzha".


----------



## Bryan (Sep 15, 2010)

Not only do I not know all the PLL's, I couldn't even recognize them. So I can't do TeamBLD with people. I can't even tell you what the T-Perm is. I do a 4-look LL. 

I don't practice 4x4. Except sometime in the week before the competition, I'll refresh myself on the crappy parity algorithms I know. I've also been told the ones I use suck. I think Tyson's quote was, "2007 called and wants it parity algorithm back".

My 2x2 method is just Fridrich.

I can't even do my full 4-look LL when doing OH. For some of the OLL's (after getting yellow cross), I have to do multiple sunes. Or maybe I do multiple anti-sunes. I don't know which is which.

I go for weeks without practicing. 

I took 3rd place in Square-1 at US Nationals in 2007. I now don't even compete in Square-1 because I can't remember the parity a lot of the time.

I used to hold the NAR in Pyraminx (US Nationals 2007 again), but haven't learned anything new since then and haven't improved at all. I think I learned the method off of some random Geocities site.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 15, 2010)

I burn things, I dissasemble my friends eastsheen 4x4 for fun, I turn corners while scrambling to make parity, and I spend most of my day on this site.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> I confess that I can solve the Rubik's cube.
> 
> YES CALL ME A GEEK. I LIKE IT



You win this thread


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 15, 2010)

This new relationship is slowly turning me into an emotional wreck.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This new relationship is slowly turning me into an emotional wreck.



onoez!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 15, 2010)

I was being serious ;_;


----------



## Escher (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't admit to myself or others the true extent of my new relationship.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't have a 4.0. I have a 4.16


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2010)

Jig-a-loo DOES NOT smell like berries.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 15, 2010)

I love dancing in the rain.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2010)

Earwigs taste like skittles.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I was being serious ;_;


Gah, am sorry.
It's hard to tell when you're srs about such stuff.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 15, 2010)

I got a B in freshman PE. ouch...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 15, 2010)

-Most of my cubing these days comes when I am in some form or another of intoxication
-I think Katy Perry is insanely hot
-I've been attempting to write an essay for about 5 hours now. I'm currently two paragraphs in. Nearly 100% of the time spent writing this has been spent browsing reddit or SS
-I love listening to Aaron Carter when I am under the influence of Cannabis
-I am horribly afraid of bees


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 15, 2010)

I like to sing and dance when no one is looking.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 15, 2010)

If I lock up on the second to last move of a PLL, I'll wait a half second and stop the timer and take my time. I'm sowy guyz.

Also, I'm a huge closet (more or less) grammar nazi, even though I'm very bad at using commas properly.

Also, I talk to myself occasionally. I get better times when I say aloud: "Cross done, F2L 1, 2, 3, 4, OLL, BAM!"


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Jig-a-loo DOES NOT smell like berries.


lolwut


waffle=ijm said:


> I love dancing in the rain.


lolwut


Sa967St said:


> Earwigs taste like skittles.


lolwut


AndreaBananas said:


> I like to sing and dance when no one is looking.


lolwut

Lol you guys are funny...I'm glad this thread was made.


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 15, 2010)

I confess I have a super square 1 that I brought from Melbourne winter open (Jun 26) and haven't got it solved yet.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 15, 2010)

I confess I'm only sub -40 
Also, I confess that I'll probably fail at school trying NOT to be sub -40.


----------



## DemotioN (Sep 15, 2010)

i have slept with my cube


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 15, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> -I think Katy Perry is insanely hot



Sameeee
Join the club
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Katy-Perry-Is-Fiiiiiiiiiiiine/56148988027?ref=ts


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a terrible phobia of papercuts, which has led to an aversion to licking envelopes. So I always make a concessionist lick the drop envelopes for me at work. Also they taste bad.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a phobia of static shocks hence why if I'm opening a car door or the car boot, I try to avoid touching the paint. Also, when I'm going on elevators, I tend to tap the rubber railing (whatever it's called) twice before firmly placing my hand on it and standing still on the elevator.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a phobia of swimming in a lake etc. :/


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol Robert, do you ever try to quickly touch metal as if that will reduce the shock pain? I'll admit, I do! I completely understand that it won't reduce the pain at all, if you get shocked you get shocked, but I have a habit of doing it anyway lol.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 15, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lol Robert, do you ever try to quickly touch metal as if that will reduce the shock pain? I'll admit, I do! I completely understand that it won't reduce the pain at all, if you get shocked you get shocked, but I have a habit of doing it anyway lol.



Yes I do exactly that! I don't know why!


----------



## Dene (Sep 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Also, when I'm going on elevators, I tend to tap the rubber railing (whatever it's called) twice before firmly placing my hand on it and standing still on the elevator.



You mean escalator?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep, I get the two words mixed up sometimes heheh


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2010)

-I will never finish the OLD weekly competition results because I have lost them
-Cube Explorer is better at FMC than I am, always 
-I haven't left the hostel today
-...that has happened before
-I think monogamy is highly overrated
-I still think Whitney Houston is a great singer although I will never buy any of her Cd's anymore
-I would do me if I could
-A few times each day I will open all my bookmarks and check for updates


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 15, 2010)

I confess that I like yugioh.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 15, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> I confess that I like yugioh.



OMG ME TOO

My friends and I play the games on the laptops during English. It's _way_ more fun than working.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This new relationship is slowly turning me into an emotional wreck.





Escher said:


> I can't admit to myself or others the true extent of my new relationship.



Let me get into that boat with you both.


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 15, 2010)

Relationship? wuts dat


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 15, 2010)

When nobody is around, I drink milk straight from the carton.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> When nobody is around, I drink milk straight from the carton.



when nobody is around, I prefer a glass
when other people are around I act cool and drink it straight from the carton


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 15, 2010)

I threw my 4x4 in the Bin last week
it annoyed me too much


----------



## TMOY (Sep 15, 2010)

I confess that I'm too lazy to make a confession here.


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Sep 15, 2010)

guys, I drank the rest of the juice and put the empty jug back in the fridge. straight up. it was me.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that I like yugioh.
> ...


Thirded. The episodes from the Abridged Series are pretty much the funniest videos on Youtube.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Jig-a-loo DOES NOT smell like berries.



YES IT DOES! 

When you lie about jigaloo, you are really only lying to yourself.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 15, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Jig-a-loo DOES NOT smell like berries.
> ...



If anyone else wrote that you wouldn't have replied. Seriously, stop creeping on her.....


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



1.) That's mean. 
2.) Yeah, I guess you're right. I'm bad about that. Sorry.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



The shows were kinda lame but the card game is epic.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol I used to play in elementary school but then my teachers would take them away so we photocopied our cards then used those.


----------



## Forte (Sep 15, 2010)

why is yugioh a confession


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...




The episodes that were never anywhere except JP based off the first manga were dark and people died and they didn't have HANDguns.


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2010)

Forte said:


> why is yugioh a confession



Because it is gay.


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > why is yugioh a confession
> ...



...he said on an internet forum about Rubik's cubes.


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > theanonymouscuber said:
> ...



Remember what Waffo said


> I LOVE SARAH MORE THAN YOU DO


something along those lines lol.


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



I see nothing gay about Rubik's cubes.


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I think he meant yugioh is a confession because its on a cubing forum


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I have a terrible phobia of papercuts, which has led to an aversion to licking envelopes. So I always make a concessionist lick the drop envelopes for me at work. Also they taste bad.



I actually love licking envelopes. The paste tastes so good :O not even kidding either. IDK, it just tastes amazing.


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I have a terrible phobia of papercuts, which has led to an aversion to licking envelopes. So I always make a concessionist lick the drop envelopes for me at work. Also they taste bad.
> ...



lol sometimes it tastes alright, but you are licking glue.
Anyhow if you don't like licking it at home or something, you can just go to the tap and put a few drops of water on it (thats what I do)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2010)

I've never sub-1'd any PLL. Not even close.


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2010)

What's your definition of close?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2010)

Like, 1.0x, I guess? I might count 1.1x. I mean the kind of time where you probably could get the sub1 with a little more speed.


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2010)

I bet you can do 1.2x PLLs.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2010)

That's not all that close. (I can do a 12.xx avg12 too, but I'm not close to a sub-10 )


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2010)

I always thought being a priest would be an interesting job, hearing all those confessions.

I wonder if any priest has ever heard "Forgive me father, for I have sinned. Today, I didn't lick an envelop because I have a phobia". How many "Hail Maries" would that be?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 16, 2010)

I suck at starcraft 2


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 16, 2010)

I confess that i do not trust anyone.
most of it comes from "friends" that turned out to be jerks


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> I confess that i do not trust anyone.
> most of it comes from "friends" that turned out to be jerks



I trust only a small handful of people, but that's because I'm kinda paranoid :fp


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate clock.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 16, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> oskarasbrink said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that i do not trust anyone.
> ...



paranoid ?:confused: never mind


i also confess that have to practice mentally to perform in different events (i get nervous quite easily)

not only for cubing

sounds kinda silly


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

I confess that when it comes to having hopes in love, I'm disillusioned almost worse than a girl.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

theace said:


> I confess that when it comes to having hopes in love, I'm disillusioned almost worse than a girl.


I love you.


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

Not what I meant. It's about this girl I love. I have hopes that things will work out even though she has tried to make it clear innumerable times that we can't be together. But I still wish. I just cant seem to move on. Stupid religious barriers :|


----------



## maggot (Sep 16, 2010)

I confess that i watch hours upon hours of anime. Not because I like them, but i watch the subtitles to learn english better. And half the time, I'm too lazy to read the poor translations ;w ; 
also, im 34 and my kids think that anime is stupid ;w ;


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

I confess that when i was a kid, I was in love with Cardcaptor Sakura and wanted to marry her. I had even cried because I knew we could never be together


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a furry.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'm a furry.



<3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I hate clock.



Lolwat?

(Sarcasm?)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2010)

My confession is cubing related, and is more so my most embarrassing cubing moment.

I had a HUGE :fp moment back in 2003 related to cubing. I appeared on Canada AM about cubing along with Dror Vomberg and Dave Charbonneau in regards to the 2003 World Championship. Before the interview, one of the tech people affiliated with the show was talking to us cubers and somehow the question came up about how many combinations the cube has. I remember saying "about 43 quintillion" and he asked me if I knew the exact number, which I do. I said the exact number, and he thought it was funny and said that I should say that number on the show, on the air! I figured, sure why not?

So, on the show the interviewer asks us questions about cubing. She was asking me questions about speedcubing, Dror questions about blindfolded cubing, and Dave questions about Seven Towns and the Championship. One of the questions to me was something about "Do you ever get bored when cubing (because you're just scrambling and solving it over and over)?" I responded no, that the cube has so many combinations that you essentially never see the same solve twice.

"In fact, the cube has forty three quintillion, two hundred fifty two quadrillion, three trillion, two hundred seventy four billion, four hundred eighty nine million, eight hundred fifty six thousand possible combinations."

I could see the nervous look on the interviewer's face while I was saying the number, but by then I had already started saying it so I had to finish saying it. We were instructed to keep our responses (and our solves) short to allow us to fit the interview into the allotted time. Nothing like a good wholesome interview to debunk the media stereotype that cubers are nerdy people who are obsessed with the mathematics of the cube and algorithms and crazy methods, but in fact they're regular people who just enjoy the hobby of cubing, right? :fp

Chris


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 16, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> When nobody is around, I drink milk straight from the carton.


When nobody is around, I drink milk straight from the bag.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > When nobody is around, I drink milk straight from the carton.
> ...



When nobody is around, I drink milk straight from the ... umm never mind


----------



## BigSams (Sep 16, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...


I'm still breastfed.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm addicted to staricase sex maniac boards.


----------



## Weston (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a man crush on Anthony.


----------



## Samania (Sep 16, 2010)

White Chicks is one of my favourite movies.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 16, 2010)

I confess I read all of these comments instead of doing homework.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> I have a man crush on Anthony.



Not a confession.
We already knew.


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a YouTube account, but I wasn't 13 when I made it.....


----------



## Plaincow (Sep 17, 2010)

only solve during school really.


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> I confess I read all of these comments instead of doing homework.



Yea I better get to HW also...after I read a few more comments


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 17, 2010)

I have well over 99 problems, and a woman is most likely at least one

Also, I have been caught fairhopping in Washington DC. To be fair though, the subway system there isn't like in NY where you can put two people in on one ticket if you swipe it twice. In DC if you do that, it lets you in, but not out.


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

I confess that I cheat while playing Scrabble online.


----------



## AnthonyH (Sep 17, 2010)

I hack in Combat arms and Crossfire.
I always lie to my parents to get away with things.
My mum tells me to clean my room though i never do.
I hide my secret stash of life savings in one of my socks.
I never do my homework.
I flick stuff at the teacher.
Lastly: I wet the bed 3 times in a row when i ws 7 years old


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2010)

Like 3 times in the same night?! Or 3 nights in a row?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 17, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> I hack in Combat arms and Crossfire.


No you don't.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> My confession is cubing related, and is more so my most embarrassing cubing moment.
> 
> I had a HUGE :fp moment back in 2003 related to cubing....



Goddag - yxskaft!

There is a ficton story here in Sweden about a deaf man who was carving a new shaft for his axe (yxskaft) and another man was approaching him. Becuse he was deaf (or had bad hearing) he planned what to say; "first he will great me, so I say god day (goddag), then he will ask me what it is I'm carving..."

But the other man did not say the things he predicted (don't remember what) but something compleatly diffrent, but still got the planned replies...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 17, 2010)

I cube very little nowadays.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

trying to break my old laptop (Win XP) to get a Mac. But halfway of progress, the mac came to me and saved my life.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2010)

maggot said:


> I confess that i watch hours upon hours of anime. Not because I like them, but i watch the subtitles to learn english better. And half the time, I'm too lazy to read the poor translations ;w ;
> also, im 34 and my kids think that anime is stupid ;w ;



That last sentence was brilliance. Before that I was thinking you were 13 years old or something

You should tell your kids about the subtitles and get them to watch with you


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 17, 2010)

BigSams said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


Not sure if this is what he meant but, I drink milk straight from the cow's teat.


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't practiced the guitar seriously for over 2 weeks.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 6, 2012)

I received a Super Square-1 for christmas last year and I have still not solved it. Hopefully someone will be kind enough to fix it at LSC or It will remain unsolved for over a year.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 6, 2012)

I have lost or broken nearly half the puzzles i have owned


----------



## uniacto (Dec 6, 2012)

I listen to Taylor Swift


----------



## Skullush (Dec 6, 2012)

uniacto said:


> I listen to Taylor Swift



That's okay we all do


----------



## applemobile (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a strong dislike of Jewish people with very little reason.


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 6, 2012)

uniacto said:


> I listen to Taylor Swift



i see your country singer girl and raise you Rebecca Black


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2012)

Skullush said:


> That's okay we all do



I most definitely do not. Who needs Taylor Swift when you have Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 6, 2012)

I should be doing some homework. So should you.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 6, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> I should be doing some homework. So should you.



This.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 6, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> i see your country singer girl and raise you Rebecca Black



I can't do better (or worse?) than that. xD


----------



## CHJ (Dec 6, 2012)

i confess to total non-stop procrastination. procrastinating in maths is fun, btw thats the teacher in the background heheheh!


----------

